# baldpate 2000!!!



## underhouse

Congratulazioni per i tuoi 2000 post, baldpate! 

E grazie per le tue spiegazioni sempre chiare ed esaustive!


----------



## sam1978

Congratulazioni, Baldpate! 
Grazie anche da parte mie per le tue risposte esaustive!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Grazie mille per tutto il tuo aiuto!


----------



## GavinW

Well done! You've hit the magic number! ;-)


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grazie baldpate! 

Che bello che correggi il mio Inglese!  ... e anche il mio Italiano  

   I miei complimenti!   

A.A.


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni meritatissime, baldpate!


----------



## baldpate

Hello everybody,

and thank you so very much for the kind word.


----------



## kittykate

Sono un po' in ritardo , ma ci tenevo anch'io a complimentarmi, baldpate, e ringraziarti per i tuoi ottimi post e l'aiuto che ci dai 

caterina


----------



## housecameron

Congratulazioni caro baldpate, e complimenti per l'italiano, che migliora a vista d'occhio!


----------

